# 50 Art "squeaky" AF sound



## Viggo (Dec 24, 2014)

YET ANOTHER 50 art AF issue thread, I'm so sorry guys...

The first 50 Art I had that didn't work had a slight squeaky sound, like high pitch "peeeep", when I ran the af back and forth between mfd and infinity.

The one I have now that worked up until recently, didn't have the squeak, and I had totally forgotten about my first having that sound, but today I heard it also in the new one and it has been on and off working for a while. 

QUESTION:

Does your working 50 Art have a squeak?

Does your 50 Art with AF issues squeak?

I'm suspecting a defective AF motor on mine.

Thanks and Merry Christmas! 8)


----------



## candyman (Dec 24, 2014)

I have mine 50 Art since april 7th this year. No AF issues and no squeaking sound.


Viggo, I am so sorry to hear about your problems with the Sigma lens. It looks like you and Sigma have bad chemistry. I seems a good idea to step away from Sigma. Maybe you have more luck some years from now.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 24, 2014)

candyman said:


> I have mine 50 Art since april 7th this year. No AF issues and no squeaking sound.
> 
> 
> Viggo, I am so sorry to hear about your problems with the Sigma lens. It looks like you and Sigma have bad chemistry. I seems a good idea to step away from Sigma. Maybe you have more luck some years from now.



Thanks for the info 

Yeah, if canon had anything remotely close the 50 Art I would never have bought it. But 50 is my most used focal and the one I enjoy the most, but it has to be 1.4 or something like that. I loved the Zeiss mp f2.0, but MF is not an option. And since the 35 L II NEVER comes, I'm out of options...


----------



## infared (Dec 24, 2014)

No squeaks. Quiet shusshing sound. Accurate AF (after considerable tweeking).


----------



## Viggo (Dec 24, 2014)

infared said:


> No squeaks. Quiet shusshing sound. Accurate AF (after considerable tweeking).



Thanks! I found the dock to be "the devil", I zeroed mine out and did a +7 in camera and it worked a lot better, but it was quite a bit behind on infinity, so I though, easy fix! But as soon as I did a little front adjustment, it went to pieces with all other distances, and for some reason, became a lot more unstable. Tuned it back to zero and it started squeaking worse, so I don't know what happens, but it doesn't like the docking. Then again, it worked via docking on different values, but drifted and now it's no where near those values... I don't know.. Fingers crossed for Canon to release a 50 or the 35 L II... Handing it in for repair on saturday.


----------



## hanifshootsphotos (Dec 24, 2014)

Ugh sorry to read - went through the same rigmarole with the 35mm - highly recommend if you're in the 2 week time frame to get a 3rd replacement lens or opt for the Canon 50mm 1.2!! 

Sigma 35mm Squeak!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9HtA0kUC0A


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 24, 2014)

I think you should handle it the same way as you would if you got a bad copy of a Canon Lens. 

Return it and get it fixed. Every manufacturer has bad copies.


----------



## infared (Dec 24, 2014)

Viggo said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > No squeaks. Quiet shusshing sound. Accurate AF (after considerable tweeking).
> ...



Hopefully my lens will keep working...Right now I love it....except I can't use it! Dropped my 5D III Body off at Canon today regarding the other problem we talked about that I posted with the focus points in my VF not lining up with my sensor. Had to pay them in advance??? Weird. $234. Get to pick it up some time next week...so that is cool. They do a whole cleaning and check over. The camera is almost 3 years old...so it is not a bad thing to do.. in general. 
I have a complete Olympus MFT Kit...(just got two new lenses for it from Tokyo!!!! )...so I won't miss my 5DIII for a week.
Good luck with your lens!!!!!! I will report on the other page about how my repair goes on my Canon body.
I am interested to see how you repair goes with Sigma for your 50mm Art. I own one and after all I have read, and all the dancing I did to make mine work well....I always feel tentative about the lens....so it will be good to find out how Sigma treats you.
...but..boy..when that lens works...it is a BEAUTIFUL thing!!!!


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 26, 2014)

Good luck, Viggo!

Same wish--a Canon 50 1.2 II with all the beauty, none of thr problems.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 27, 2014)

no mice in mine mate


----------



## Viggo (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info and feedback guys, much appreciated. That means mine is fixable. Handing it in a couple of hours, probably gone until mid January, but if I can't use as is, I can easily wait if it works out 8)


----------

